# Ode to the Albert Slipper (photos & links)...



## Doctor Damage

I've been threatening to do this thread to some of you for a while now, and here we go...

As usual, please give me the first 3 or 4 posts so I can lay down some basic info and links to current manufacturers, and then post away! 

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Manufacturers and retailers.*

What is the *Albert Slipper*? The Albert slipper is a house shoe with hard leather sole & heel, usually velvet uppers with quilted synthetic lining, and often an embroidered design on the vamp. Variations included normal leather or cloth lining (not quilted), rubber heel, or a plain vamp with no embroidered decoration. Ostensibly house slippers, Albert slippers have often been used outside the home with tuxedos and formal dress for a bit of flash.

- - - - -

Current manufacturers include:

- Church's makes their own slippers as in stock items, with or without an embroidered crown, in black, dark blue, or burgundy velvet. These slippers have the highest vamp of any currently available, stretching high on the foot, and have a slight chisel toe shape. These slippers no longer have the quilted lining.

Bowhill & Elliot - Makes their own slippers by hand and I suspect provides slippers to most other retailers including Shipton & Heneage. These slippers are fairly low vamp and have a rounded toe shape.

Shipton & Heneage - Shipton likely sells slippers made for them by Bowhill & Elliot but offers them in a dizzying variety of sizes, colours, and materials (including leather uppers and tartans). Custom embroidered designs are possible as are slippers made from customer supplied cloths.

Stubbs & Wootton - Despite the posh name, Stubbs is a fairly recent fashion shoe sold in the United States (but made in Spain). They are apparently narrow and _certainly_ overpriced.

Del Toro Shoes - Del Toro is the newest entrant to this market and offers a basic black velvet slipper with quilted lining, rubber heel, and rounded toe. The shoes are sold in the United States and made in Spain. These are probably the least fancy but most robust for use outside the home.

- - - - -

Other retailers include Crockett & Jones (probably selling rebadged Bowhill & Elliot slippers), Edward Green (which supplier some slippers to Ralph Lauren), and . None of these brands are cheap, although the last two offer bespoke.

From time to time retailers like Brooks Brothers offer Albert slippers.

- - - - -

Time for some photos!

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is the classic *Church's* model of Albert slipper. Note the characteristic (and unique) shape of the Church's slipper, the quilted lining (incredibly comfy when worn without socks), and the leather heel without nails or slugs (to avoid marking wooden floors).

DocD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

heh

A few weeks ago I was going to start a thread asking what the proper name for those is.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is a pair of Bowhill & Elliot slippers, made for Harrod's.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Shipton & Heneage slippers (these pairs are without embroidered designs).


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Shipton & Heneage slippers (these pairs are without embroidered designs).


Now _those_ I would wear. The embroidered things are just too much.


----------



## fairway

The Church's model looks good to me. I suppose that the quilt lining is unique to Church's. I wonder if the embroidered models offer a plain toed alternative?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Now _those_ I would wear. The embroidered things are just too much.


All of the major manufacturers that I listed above offer plain velvet slippers. You're right, they're more versatile for those of us who aren't aristocrats living in grand old country houses.



fairway said:


> The Church's model looks good to me. I suppose that the quilt lining is unique to Church's. I wonder if the embroidered models offer a plain toed alternative?


Actually, the Church's are now the only ones that do NOT come with quilted linings (Stubbs never did). Personally, if you're going to wear them as house slippers then the quilted lining is great with bare feet. The unlined slippers are really only comfy with socks.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Stubbs & Wootton shoes. I say "shoes" because they are unlined and were always intended to be worn outside the house as fashionable shoes in places like Palm Beach. Based on what I've seen on eBay they seem to be too flashy and too expensive to be a reasonable option. The men's and women's versions are virtually indistinguishable...

Despite the name, they've only been around since the early 1990s, if memory serves.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Del Toro Shoes, the newest brand of Albert slippers, designed and sold by a couple of young guys in Florida. Nice shape, quilted interior, and tough leather soles make these probably the most versatile of the offerings out there. Unfortunately, they have no brand recognition yet, so we'll see how they do. I had a detailed on these shoes last summer in which I did a full review.






The photo below shows the two young guys who own and operate this business. They're trying to (partially) horn in on Stubbs & Wootton's market which will be an uphill battle, but I hope they do well.


----------



## Topsider

A version from Ralph Lauren, found on eBay:


----------



## Patrick06790

Just an aside, but what's with the dancing devils and grinning skulls? Are these emblems supposed to make the slipper wearer seem raffish?


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> Just an aside, but what's with the dancing devils and grinning skulls? Are these emblems supposed to make the slipper wearer seem raffish?


Probably. Stubbs & Wootton seem particularly smitten with the skull motif.

I'm actually thinking about ordering a pair of the plain ones from Del Toro. They look more comfortable than the patent oxfords I've been wearing with my tux, and for some reason are more appealing than a pair of patent leather pumps with silk bows.


----------



## crazyquik

Mine.

Brooks Bros.

Probably made by Church's.


----------



## Doctor Damage

crazyquik said:


> Mine.
> 
> Brooks Bros.
> 
> Probably made by Church's.


Definitely made by Church's. No other brand has that unique shape. These are an 8.5 so they look kind of stumpy -- in larger sizes they look much more sleek.


----------



## Doctor Damage

So how are these things worn?

Some people, who are confident of their appearance, wear them with tuxedos, but for most of us they will be confined to the home or in very casual situations outside the home.

- - - - -

Dean Martin, hosting his show.



Jamie Blandford (future Duke of Marlborough) and Ed McMahon.


----------



## Topsider

The photo wouldn't paste, but here's a link to a pic of Melissa C. Morris's husband "Chappy" wearing his Alberts with his tux: https://bp0.blogger.com/_JpgLSEqMFfs/Rfd0c32QmoI/AAAAAAAAAKY/6_HBd5SMb0g/s1600-h/IMG_0012.jpg

(They're from Stubbs & Wootton, featuring the ubiquitous skeleton motif...dancing, in this case.)


----------



## Joe Tradly

Above, is Frank wearing patent leather pumps with bows?

JB


----------



## enecks

It certainly appears that way...


----------



## Mark from Plano

Joe Tradly said:


> Above, is Frank wearing patent leather pumps with bows?
> 
> JB





enecks said:


> It certainly appears that way...


Must have been a quick change between scene's on Dean's TV show because if you look closely he's also got a satin stripe up the side of those black trousers. :teacha:


----------



## tintin

S&H monogramed about a year and a half old. Returned the 1st ones due to craking of the silver. It happend to this pair as well. Not the quality I'd have expected for paying what I did but they have a look of age about them that I like.

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shmonoms001cz4.jpg

What I did like about S&H was the customer service and Utta. A lovely lady who warned me of ordering a 9. My usual size. And to go with a 8.5. She was right.

https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shline001tz2.jpg

Sorry for the crappy images and dusty slippers. I have a pr of Grenson slippers from Paul Stuart that are wonderful. The quality is much better than the S&H as is the last. Someone on AAAC some three years ago gave me the lead on them. Stuart had them on sale for a hundred bucks. I'll post photos of them in a couple of days.


----------



## jml90

The good Doctor sent me these awhile ago figured I'd post them. Dennis Farina in black tie with Alberts on


----------



## Chaps

*To go with your polo shirt...*


----------



## Patrick06790

Maybe it's the snow, maybe it's the draft coming in under the front door, or maybe it's being sick. In any event, I'm thinking far more seriously about slippers than I would have ever thought possible.

Came across on eBay. What are they, and where does something like this fit in the slipper scheme of things?


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> Came across on eBay. What are they, and where does something like this fit in the slipper scheme of things?


Trad. Very.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ On the strength of the sainted Norman's image I threw in a bid. What the h-e-double hockey sticks.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ On the strength of the sainted Norman's image I threw in a bid. What the h-e-double hockey sticks.


If the eBay thing doesn't work out, you can get the Brooks Brothers version for $128, or the classic L.B. Evans "Radio Tyme" for only $49:


----------



## Doctor Damage

JML: I totally forgot about those photos of Dennis Farina. Thanks for posting them!

Tintin: Looking forward to more.

Patrick: Those are called "grecian slippers", at least according to Bowhill & Elliot. They usually come in both hard leather soles and a soft padded leather sole. If you can't get a new pair on eBay (and I'm not sure used slippers are a good idea), then do like KentW says, although keep in mind that the BB version is a soft sole while the L B Evans version has a hard (synthetic leather) sole. Considering that you wear your shoes inside, I recommend getting the hard leather sole in the L B Evans first, then if you like them advance to one of the better British versions.

- - - - -

But this thread is about Albert slippers, so more photos!

The most typical use for these things is in-and-about the house. In order, Desmond Brayley, Peter Lawford, Charles Webb, and the Baron Von Pantz (no joke!).






...and here's the Del Toro guys lounging around.


----------



## paper clip

KentW said:


> A version from Ralph Lauren, found on eBay:


Those shoes are man traps!


----------



## Duck

I am getting a pair. I complained about them in the previous post, but these baby's will be mine by March.


----------



## Mark from Plano

I'm having trouble with the card reader for my digital camera. I'm trying to post pics of mine that I took this week. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> I am getting a pair. I complained about them in the previous post, but these baby's will be mine by March.


Getting what? Did I miss something you posted?

DocD


----------



## Duck

I have decided to get a pair of the Churchs Albert Slippers. In your previous post I commented that I thought they were overpriced. I was looking at all of the pictures and it hit me like a ton of bricks, "These are good looking". I want them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> I have decided to get a pair of the Churchs Albert Slippers. In your previous post I commented that I thought they were overpriced. I was looking at all of the pictures and it hit me like a ton of bricks, "These are good looking". I want them.


The Church's have the best shape, but -- and it's a big but -- they are no longer lined with that amazing quilted lining (the photos I posted show an obsolete model). If you are actually going to wear them as slippers, keep in mind the non-quilted lining is only comfortable _with_ socks; if you prefer slippers without socks then go with a quilted lining, which by the way feels like a dozen 19-year-old Thai masseuses massaging your feet continuously.

So I would actually recommend _against_ the Church's.

You might be better to go through Shipton & Heneage.

Personally, all things considered, particularly given the current unfavourable US/UK exchange rate, in my view the Del Toro slippers are currently best choice for Americans. They don't have an embroidered design, which is the only negative (or maybe positive), but they are a solid shoe and nearly as good as the British models. If you think of the British models as the C&J of slippers, then the Del Toro's are the AE of slippers. Not the best, but probably the best value.

And before someone wonders, I do not get a discount at Del Toro, although they did originally suggest to me perhaps offering an AAAC rate but I did not pursue it. Andy?

DocD


----------



## Pelican

Doctor Damage said:


> And before someone wonders, I do not get a discount at Del Toro, although they did originally suggest to me perhaps offering an AAAC rate but I did not pursue it. Andy?
> 
> DocD


I would be very interested in something like that...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some rough costing to think about:

Church's (crown, from Herring shoes) = $187 + duty
Shipton (plain) = $185 + shipping + duty
Shipton (crown) = $245 + shipping + duty
Del Toro = $198 + ~$15 shipping (USPS) + tax

Obviously the Shipton & Heneage slippers with embroidered design is out of the question, although the plain ones are affordable but duty is a question mark. The Church's with crown from Herring Shoes are priced well but unlined and again the duty might be a problem. The Del Toro price is depending on state sales taxes, and shipping I put as a shoebox from Florida to NYC.

Cheapest of all would be to get a pair of Polo overstock on eBay, but that's hit or miss.

DocD


----------



## GWhite

Pelican said:


> I would be very interested in something like that...


As would I.


----------



## Sack Lodge

*Del Toro embroidery / custom design*



Doctor Damage said:


> Personally, all things considered, particularly given the current unfavourable US/UK exchange rate, in my view the Del Toro slippers are currently best choice for Americans. They don't have an embroidered design, which is the only negative (or maybe positive), but they are a solid shoe and nearly as good as the British models.


Doc,

First, I wanted to say thanks for this thread. My best friend has a fabulous pair monogrammed green velvet C&Js that he purchased through the Turnbull & Asser store in NYC that I have always loved. (He pairs them with a bottle green shawl lapel DJ, and when feeling especially rakish, he's been known to wear them sockless. While it may not be everyone's cup 'o tea, the fairer sex certainly seems to dig it.) I wish he'd let me post some pics of his here; regardless, I've enjoyed seeing the pics you've posted.

Also, thanks for the heads up re: Del Toro. My next black tie opportunity is coming up in May, and I've wanted a pair of monogrammed Prince Albert's but was too cheap to drop the coin on C&Js or some of the others. After speaking with Del Toro Customer Service (see below), it looks like they're going to turn out to be the perfect option.

In case anyone is interested in a pair of Del Toro's but wanted a monogram or custom design on the toe box, the message below is what I received the message below from Del Toro Customer Service last week:

We will have both monograms and custom embroidery as well as a few stock designs. They will be ready in mid April. You can place an order with us now or place it around March. Thank you for your interest in Del Toro Shoes.
Have a nice day.
--

I plan on ordering a pair of monogrammed black slippers (to wear with black tie primarily, but I'm sure they'll see some use around the house, too) and will try to post a picture when I receive them. Thanks again, Doctor Damage!

Best,
Sack


----------



## Mark from Plano

Sack,

What was the upcharge for the monograms, did they say?


----------



## Sack Lodge

Mark from Plano said:


> Sack,
> 
> What was the upcharge for the monograms, did they say?


I haven't heard back with the pricing yet. As soon as I do, I'll post it here.

Best,
Sack


----------



## Doctor Damage

Sack Lodge said:


> _We will have both monograms and custom embroidery as well as a few stock designs. They will be ready in mid April. You can place an order with us now or place it around March. Thank you for your interest in Del Toro Shoes.
> 
> Have a nice day._


That's good news, since the last time I spoke to those guys (August?) they were looking into monograms/motifs but nothing was concrete at the time. I imagine there will definitely be a premium charged for monograms/motifs, since S&H does, and costs rise considerably, especially with a custom monogram. Hopefully they will have a middle price for slippers with a stock motif.

Perhaps Andy can arrange a slight discount for AAAC members, at least on the plain slippers (which I suspect would be most popular here).

Anyway, I'm glad to learn they're expanding their range since presumably it means they are doing okay on sales.

DocD


----------



## Topsider

Doctor Damage said:


> Cheapest of all would be to get a pair of Polo overstock on eBay, but that's hit or miss.


Currently on eBay:

Peal & Co., size 9

, size 9.5M


----------



## tintin

https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0636an4.jpg
Here are the Grensons I picked up at Paul Stuart. A beautiful last and to my eye much better than my S&H monogramed slippers I posted earlier. They were on sale for $100 as well.

I know some of you are good at ID'ing by the heel nails...
https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0639cg3.jpg

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0641ga9.jpg

Horrible pics. I'll try tonight with the D70. I must be going blind or I have the shakes. Maybe both.


----------



## Duck

How should I search on Ebay for the slippers?


----------



## Mark from Plano

Duck said:


> How should I search on Ebay for the slippers?


I found mine by searching "velvet slippers" in the Men's Shoes section.


----------



## Sack Lodge

*Monogram and embroidery pricing info from Del Toro*



Mark from Plano said:


> Sack,
> 
> What was the upcharge for the monograms, did they say?


I received a response from Del Toro regarding the pricing for monogram and custom embroidered slippers. I also asked them if they would have other colors besides black available in the future.

Below is their reply:

_The Men's shoes with monograms cost $175 not including shipping.

Custom embroidered shoes (shoes and embroidery) start at $175 and do not exceed $250 depending on the design. Not including shipping.

There will also be a variety of colors available by this summer. We will keep you posted when colors become available.

Thanks,
Del Toro Shoes_
--

The pricing sounds very reasonable and it's good to hear that they will be offering additional colors for those that they may want them.

Best,
Sack


----------



## Doctor Damage

Sack Lodge said:


> Below is their reply:
> 
> _The Men's shoes with monograms cost $175 not including shipping.
> 
> Custom embroidered shoes (shoes and embroidery) start at $175 and do not exceed $250 depending on the design. Not including shipping._


Those are extremely reasonable prices. But does the $175 quote mean they are lowering the price of their regular plain model? I can't imagine it would be priced more than ones with a motif or monogram.

DocD


----------



## Sack Lodge

Doctor Damage said:


> Those are extremely reasonable prices. But does the $175 quote mean they are lowering the price of their regular plain model? I can't imagine it would be priced more than ones with a motif or monogram.
> 
> DocD


I'm editing my post because the response below from deltoroshoes provides the answer.

Best,
Sack


----------



## deltoroshoes

*Del Toro Shoes*

Dear Ask Andy Members
We are very pleased to read all the positive feedback regarding our shoes. Our main goal has always been to produce an affordable custom embroidered shoe. We are currently working on our embroidery production and should be ready to receive order in March for delivery by mid April. Monograms will retail for $175.00 plus shipping. Custom embroidery will start at $170.00 and increase depending on the design but will not exceed $225.00. Because of the continuing support Ask Andy Members have given us we would like to offer the "Classic" Del Toro for $158.00 plus shipping to all members. 
If you are interested in ordering a pair at the discounted price please e-mail [email protected] with your credit card information as well as your size and billing/shipping address. 
Our sizes are:
M: 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5,12
W: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10 
We will post again letting members know we are ready to receive embroidery orders. 
All the best,
Del Toro Shoes
James and Nathanial


----------



## Andy

deltoroshoes

deltoroshoes:

What a great offer and your shoes are beautiful. Since I've devoted my full time to this website (plus golf, shopping, travel, theatre, movies, fine dining and heavy drinking :devil I mostly wear house shoes!! :icon_smile_big:

These would certainly upgrade my look! I do still have to impress the UPS guy!


----------



## eagle2250

Curse this demonic AAAC website! I have never in my life lusted for a pair of velvet Albert slippers...before now(?)!!! H*ll, I'm almost a *******...how would I explain a pair of velvet house shoes to "The wife!":icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Andy said:


> What a great offer and your shoes are beautiful.


I agree with Andy and those who are interested should jump on this offer. You will not find a more affordable pair of quality Albert slippers at that price.

Here's a pair of BB/Peal slippers, from an unknown date.


----------



## Doctor Damage

BB/Peal slippers. These had to have been made by Church's, unlike the ones I posted above, due to the unmistakable shape. These also illustrate how refined a small motif looks, unlike the oversized bling used on Stubbs & Wootton shoes.


----------



## tintin

Eagle2250,
I have a nice picture in my mind of a Bubba getting out of a pick up wearing velvet sippers. Thanks. Someone's gonna make a great ad outta that.


----------



## eagle2250

tintin said:


> Eagle2250,
> I have a nice picture in my mind of a Bubba getting out of a pick up wearing velvet sippers. Thanks. Someone's gonna make a great ad outta that.


LOL...and I fear that "Bubba" could be me and the pick-up is a dark green Ford! :icon_smile:


----------



## Naval Gent

eagle2250 said:


> LOL...and I fear that "Bubba" could be me and the pick-up is a dark green Ford! :icon_smile:


Or me. I, too, drive a dark green Ford PU (Ranger, 4WD). I'm going an event Saturday night wearing my opera pumps, but we'll probably be driving Naval Wife's Rover.

Scott


----------



## Mark from Plano

*My pair of Alberts*

Ebay acquisition. Private labeled by Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England. I'm guessing Stubbs.

Quilted in red on the inside.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mark from Plano said:


> Ebay acquisition. Private labeled by Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England. I'm guessing Stubbs.


More likely Bowhill & Elliot, judging by the shape.
But they're beautiful slippers, friend.

DocD


----------



## Mark from Plano

Doctor Damage said:


> More likely Bowhill & Elliot, judging by the shape.
> But they're beautiful slippers, friend.
> 
> DocD


Good call. From the B&E website:









https://www.bowhillandelliott.co.uk/Asp/ShowDetail.asp?ProductId=92


----------



## Topsider

*This just in...*

Uh-oh. My wife says these things look "gay." So, apparently, does Carson Kressley:

I'm starting to have doubts...about the shoes, not anything else.


----------



## Mark from Plano

KentW said:


> Uh-oh. My wife says these things look "gay." So, apparently, does Carson Kressley:
> 
> I'm starting to have doubts...about the shoes, not anything else.


Tell your wife that they are only gay if worn while having sex with men. Carson is probably confused because he's worn them for that purpose. That said, mine don't see the light of day. House wear only.


----------



## Literide

KentW said:


> Uh-oh. My wife says these things look "gay." So, apparently, does Carson Kressley:
> 
> I'm starting to have doubts...about the shoes, not anything else.


Carson and your wife are out to lunch on this one. Carson is correct however, that the velvet slipper worn with evening wear is not for beginners, but wrong that is is a gay thing. As someone else pointed out, he may have utilized them in the procurement and execution of gay sex acts, but thats just him. To him they are fashion.

The velvet slipper worn casually or formally, is a sign of a well bred and/or highly evolved well dressed gentleman. Part of a style, rather than passing fashion as in the gay community. Implicit in that is monogamous heterosexuality of a well to do family man.

That twit is also way off on the origins of the naming of Chelsea boots. More revisionist history from the gay community who have tried to claim historical figures as their own on real thin evidence.

All that said, velvet slipper probably arent all that accepted in too many social circles, even in main stream/hetero world. Too British, too WASPy, too effete, or just plain not known or understood.


----------



## eagle2250

KentW said:


> Uh-oh. My wife says these things look "gay." So, apparently, does Carson Kressley:
> 
> I'm starting to have doubts...about the shoes, not anything else.





Mark from Plano said:


> Tell your wife that they are only gay if worn while having sex with men. Carson is probably confused because he's worn them for that purpose. That said, mine don't see the light of day. House wear only.


...Hold the phones, stop the presses!! To my utter suprise and complete amazement, "the wife" is not only accepting of the idea of me in Albert slippers, she is (dare I say) enthusiastic. Her words were, and I quote(!), "they would really look great and would accentuate the distinguished look of your silver hair and those piercing eyes. I'll even buy them for you, if you will get them with monograms!" Being ever the cynic, is "the wife" playing with my mind on this?

PS:...and KentW's wife and Carson Kresseley are just wrong; there is nothing gay about velvet slippers. Ooooh Andy, when we meet, I'm going to have to give you a great big hug for making this happen!


----------



## Topsider

eagle2250 said:


> KentW's wife and Carson Kresseley are just wrong


Well, it certainly wouldn't be the first time. 

Carson Kressley is wrong more than he is right, IMO. At least, from the standpoint of the traditional dresser. If you're a fashionista, his advice is probably as valid as anyone's.

Furthermore, I never implicitly trust the opinion of any woman where mens' attire is concerned, even my lovely wife. I have a few items that still get the ol' rolling eyes whenever I wear them (my shotshell belt, for example, which I'm wearing as a write this). "But, you don't even own a gun!" 

Her feelings on the Albert slippers are actually lukewarm. Initially, she liked the plain ones, and actually suggested I order a pair to wear with my tux. I think the more ornate versions are the ones she finds questionable.

I'm still considering ordering a pair from Del Toro. It's hard to resist the discount.


----------



## tripreed

I was just going through some older images on The Sartorialist and came across this one from Dec. '06.










https://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/4686/1648/1600/962656/Orgjkt.jpg


----------



## Laxplayer

Literide said:


> Carson and your wife are out to lunch on this one. Carson is correct however, that the velvet slipper worn with evening wear is not for beginners, but wrong that is is a gay thing. As someone else pointed out, he may have utilized them in the procurement and execution of gay sex acts, but thats just him. To him they are fashion.
> 
> The velvet slipper worn casually or formally, is a sign of a well bred and/or highly evolved well dressed gentleman. Part of a style, rather than passing fashion as in the gay community. Implicit in that is monogamous heterosexuality of a well to do family man.
> 
> *That twit is also way off on the origins of the naming of Chelsea boots. More revisionist history from the gay community who have tried to claim historical figures as their own on real thin evidence.*
> 
> All that said, velvet slipper probably arent all that accepted in too many social circles, even in main stream/hetero world. Too British, too WASPy, too effete, or just plain not known or understood.


I think that part was just a joke.


----------



## Literide

tripreed said:


> I was just going through some older images on The Sartorialist and came across this one from Dec. '06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/4686/1648/1600/962656/Orgjkt.jpg


Little too much going on there. That rig calls for a nice pair of brown country brogues, not velvet slippers, even, or epecially, when walking around the city.

Back at the house (or apt) he could kick off the brogues and put on the slippers when down to the sweater.

Cheers


----------



## eagle2250

KentW said:


> ...Furthermore, I never implicitly trust the opinion of any woman where mens' attire is concerned, even my lovely wife. I have a few items that still get the ol' rolling eyes whenever I wear them (my shotshell belt, for example, which I'm wearing as a write this). "But, you don't even own a gun!"
> 
> Her feelings on the Albert slippers are actually lukewarm. Initially, she liked the plain ones, and actually suggested I order a pair to wear with my tux. I think the more ornate versions are the ones she finds questionable.
> 
> I'm still considering ordering a pair from Del Toro. It's hard to resist the discount.


Boy can I identify with being the recipient of the "ol'rolling eyes"! Do you get much wear out of your Orvis shooting coat, these days and if the shotshell belt brings on "the look," the shooting coat has got to be a bell ringer...I know mine ( all three, can you belive anyone would be dumb enough to do three of those coats?) are! But in all honesty, the ladies do frequently keep us from making a "total a**" of ourselves (at least in my case!).

Regarding the Albert slippers, I am intrigued by the possibility of wearing a pair with a Tux. In the past, I've resisted getting a pair of patent shoes for wear with my Rig and have instead worn a pair of spit-shined black AE Park Aves. I am going to pick up a pair for such use and if I feel too self conscious wearing them out, I'll still have a "sophisticated" pair of slippers, for wear in the privacy of my "locked and darkened" home! :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Back to planet Earth...


Here's a nice photo of some Shipton & Heneage plain slippers, in various colours.



Here's some slippers from Trickers, with evening pumps and oxfords. I'm not a fan of large motifs, but that's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Mark from Plano

eagle2250 said:


> Regarding the Albert slippers, I am intrigued by the possibility of wearing a pair with a Tux. In the past, I've resisted getting a pair of patent shoes for wear with my Rig and have instead worn a pair of spit-shined black AE Park Aves. I am going to pick up a pair for such use and if I feel too self conscious wearing them out, I'll still have a "sophisticated" pair of slippers, for wear in the privacy of my "locked and darkened" home! :icon_smile:


I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I wouldn't wear the pair in the picture above with a dinner jacket because...well because I just wouldn't. Too flashy (and this from a guy who wears opera pumps). However, a plain pair...it's a thought.

I'm conflicted though. Do I want a plain pair that has a chance of seeing the light of day, or do I want a monogrammed pair...


----------



## tintin

I have worn my monogramed slippers w/ a DJ. No one mentioned them and I was the only one I saw wearing them. Lincoln park zoo ball in Chicago. Lots of people and at the zoo so maybe the setting was a little informal. Most important, I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Topsider

eagle2250 said:


> Do you get much wear out of your Orvis shooting coat, these days and if the shotshell belt brings on "the look," the shooting coat has got to be a bell ringer


Yeah, that definitely got "the look." Unfortunately, I found a giant moth hole in the back that I'd somehow missed when I bought it. Off it went, back to the thrift store. *Sigh.*


----------



## Topsider

tripreed said:


> I was just going through some older images on The Sartorialist and came across this one from Dec. '06.


Embroidered Alberts with a red quilted Barbour? Now, that takes some cojones!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mark from Plano said:


> I'm conflicted though. Do I want a plain pair that has a chance of seeing the light of day, or do I want a monogrammed pair...


Oh for goodness sake: just buy the plain ones from Del Toro. The price is right, quality is good, and you won't be disappointed. Later, when you're good and comfortable with the style, then you can get custom monogrammed ones with your family's crest...

DocD


----------



## Brideshead

*Great thread, Doc!*

I love 'em. I currently have two pairs. Tricker's Fleur-de-lys in black velvet with creamy leather lining and Church's stags head Sovereign in wine velvet with black quilted lining. The Church's are my favourite but are not as wearable I feel.










Do Church's still make this particular design?


----------



## Literide

Brideshead said:


> I love 'em. I currently have two pairs. Tricker's Fleur-de-lys in black velvet with creamy leather lining and Church's stags head Sovereign in wine velvet with black quilted lining. The Church's are my favourite but are not as wearable I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Church's still make this particular design?


I need those in Green


----------



## Brideshead

*How to wear them*

Gentlemen - please set aside your concerns. I dipped my toes into the water back in 1989 when I bought my first plain black velvet Albert Slippers from Tricker's. I recall that they were about £30 back then.

I wore them for the first time that New Year's Eve at home entertaining friends with plain black trousers and a shirt. No comment received or even a glance at my feet. Bit disappointing really!

I progressed to Tricker's Prince of Wales design on black velvet a year or two later.

Both the above were worn extensively at home and have now both been replaced - as above. The more you wear them the more confident you become. I wear mine with pyjamas and gown, with jeans when working at home, with dress trousers if we have people to dinner and so on. I have yet to wear mine with a dinner jacket, but encouraged by all the above, it won't be long...

Wives get used to them (and it really doesn't matter if they don't) and mine actually bought me the stags head Church's for Christmas! As you can see from the above, the Russian cat is still unsure.......

Please do give them a try and they will soon become an indispensible part of your wardrobe.


----------



## Brideshead

*JL Bespoke - anyone?*


----------



## Brideshead

*More Lobb nice bits....*


----------



## Keith T

Very sharp, Brideshead. They show up a little more red on my monitor, but it's probably just the flash. I do like that design quite a bit.


----------



## tintin

Damn, great pics. I feel like a moron posting my itty - bitty, out of focus snaps. Anyway, the Lobbs are brilliant. But they are dear. Last time in London I was slobbering over Cleverleys. Those are a bit dear as well as are E Greens. So far, the EGs rate the best in my opinion on price and quality. 

Curious, Brideshead. What kinda wear did you get out of your original two pr? My sense is that it might make sense to go with Del Toro if the construction is fairly similar. 

I will also remind those interested in havijng S&H do your monogram...they are not cheap and the quality of the monogram is pretty bad with cracking and breaking of the silver thread after only a couple of wearings. 

If del Toro will do a custom mono from $170 to $225 or so... that's a bargain. S&H did offer a money back guarantee if I was unhappy with the 2nd pr after I returned the 1st. del Toro would be a no-brainer if they offered the same. And maybe a bottle of Priorat as an incentive.


----------



## Doctor Damage

tintin said:


> I will also remind those interested in havijng S&H do your monogram...they are not cheap and the quality of the monogram is pretty bad with cracking and breaking of the silver thread after only a couple of wearings.


That's not good.

DocD


----------



## Brideshead

*Thanks for the kind words, chaps*

I didn't think the pic of my slippers was all that good - taken with a single use camera last Christmas. They are actually a rather bright wine colour but not quite as red as in the pic. Certainly a lot redder than the JL ones above.

My first Tricker's lasted from 1989 to 1996 by which time the quilted lining was a bit shabby and the trimming around the heel a bit sad. The PoW pair didn't last as long as the heel on one shoe started to come away from the upper and, despite a local repair they came apart again. So about 5 years for the second pair.

My two current pairs date from 2002 (Church's) and 2004/5 (Tricker's). Both are still almost new in appearance, perhaps because I also have three other pairs of slippers in rotation now!


----------



## Brideshead

tintin said:


> Damn, great pics. I feel like a moron posting my itty - bitty, out of focus snaps. Anyway, the Lobbs are brilliant. But they are dear. Last time in London I was slobbering over Cleverleys. Those are a bit dear as well as are E Greens. So far, the EGs rate the best in my opinion on price and quality.
> 
> Curious, Brideshead. What kinda wear did you get out of your original two pr? My sense is that it might make sense to go with Del Toro if the construction is fairly similar.
> 
> I will also remind those interested in havijng S&H do your monogram...they are not cheap and the quality of the monogram is pretty bad with cracking and breaking of the silver thread after only a couple of wearings.
> 
> If del Toro will do a custom mono from $170 to $225 or so... that's a bargain. S&H did offer a money back guarantee if I was unhappy with the 2nd pr after I returned the 1st. del Toro would be a no-brainer if they offered the same. And maybe a bottle of Priorat as an incentive.


Yeah the Lobbs are about £1800 plus trees!

Thanks for the warning about S&H. One thing about the Tricker's that does last well is the gold wire - no problems to report there. The old quilted linings on Tricker's was their Achilles' heel! The current leather linings are very robust.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Someone on the main forum posted a link to someone's photo collection. Anyway, I saw this one which are allegedly Stubbs & Wootton. This is the summer way to wear these things: with chinos and no socks.



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Now for some slippers that the rest of us should probably avoid wearing.

This pair of Church's slippers should be left to Prince Charles:





Unless you're a Shriner, avoid these:




DocD


----------



## tintin

*S. McQueen's Monogramed Slippers*

Just so you know we're all in good company...

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smrl2.jpg

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0001hr0.jpg


----------



## Brideshead

Doctor Damage said:


> Now for some slippers that the rest of us should probably avoid wearing.
> 
> This pair of Church's slippers should be left to Prince Charles:
> 
> DocD


I like these. The colour is very much like the pair I have.

Tricker's do a similar design (pictured above in black) but without the 'ICH DIEN' device.


----------



## Brideshead

*What about the Grecian slipper?*

Doctor, does this fairly close relation, do you think, warrant another 'Ode to' Thread or could it be included here?










Lobb example.


----------



## AlanC

^Now I love shoe trees for a Grecian slipper! :biggrin2:


----------



## Brideshead

AlanC said:


> ^Now I love shoe trees for a Grecian slipper! :biggrin2:


Yes, you would need to really love them at this price

https://www.johnlobbltd.co.uk/main/pricelist.htm


----------



## A. Clay-More

Hi gents,
Great thread. These posts and pics are making my feet ache with anticipation of slipping into a Stubbs or Del Toro.
The following web site offers several velvet slipper designs by S&W ($119) and G.J. Cleverley ($139):

https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com/

Best,
Alex.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Eagle has provided his review of the Del Toro slippers over on the main forum here.

DocD


----------



## Brideshead

*One of my favourite pics....*

...from Lobb's B&W catalogue


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just a note: the Del Toro guys have updated their site with prices and a few pics of the monogrammed shoes, etc.

DD


----------



## dandypauper

Grapevinehill currently, and often, has RLPL Alberts available for about $400 (they say they're list $900!) They have a few different designs, but here's the real question--what is the appeal to having Ralph's monogram on there, rather than your own? I suppose if your initials are also RL, then it's a different story. I think I saw one other type of slipper in this post that has a non-custom monogram. Can someone a little tradder than me please explain this? Thanks.


----------



## Taliesin

dandypauper said:


> here's the real question--what is the appeal to having Ralph's monogram on there, rather than your own?


I've wondered about this as well. My best guess is that Ralph's monogram reassures the insecure that their velvet slippers are acceptable, in that it brands them as Ralph Lauren-approved. Also, it might convey that they were expensive.


----------



## tintin

My two cents:

1. They're Lazy.
2. They have too much money.

Real Trads can't claim either.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Doctor Damage

I agree that wearing a pair of PRL slippers with a logo is stupid. They are, however, made by EG so that may be a selling feature to some. But for less than $200 one can get a pair from Del Toro with your own initials, which has to be best of all for the ego, right?

Just remember, the initial for your last name goes in the middle...

DD


----------



## Duck

Is Bobby wearing his albert slippers in this picture? I think so.

Also, notice the pumpkin with the cig and beer!

Vanity Fair


----------



## Sartre

^ What a fantastic picture! Bundling the kids off to school, with the demented pumpkin looking on. And, as you rightly observe, the Albert slippers -- nice look.

Tom


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those are f***ing scary pumpkins and would not have been allowed when I was a kid. And that cigarette that the pumpkin is smoking looks sort of "homemade"... <cough, cough>

DD


----------



## Joe Tradly

When you look quickly at the pumpkin to the far right, just behind Bobby, it looks like it has harry legs.

JB


----------



## Naval Gent

^Looks sort of like a great big hairy dog smelling his butt to me.

Scott

Happens around here all the time


----------



## Joe Tradly

Naval Gent said:


> ^Looks sort of like a great big hairy dog smelling his butt to me.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Happens around here all the time


Good show, Scott.

JB


----------



## Leon

Norton & Son's velvet slippers on eBay at Captain Hogspear's










https://stores.ebay.com/Hogspear

Leon


----------



## jjl5000

I have been toying with purchasing a pair of these from B&E:









I am however, concerned with size. Last year I purchased a pair of Tricker's (a plain navy velvet as it goes) and was advised by the Jermyn street store that slippers were small and that most people needed to go a half size up. This was true and after a painful attempt to climb into my regular dress shoe size, I found a half size up was just right.

Q. Do B&E make slippers for Tricker's? Should I take this experience as a guide in ordering a pair direct from B&E?

 Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shoemaker

B&E don't make for Tricker,
Were your tricker leather lined with a padded through sock or quilt lined?
B&E don't do padded through sock so i wouldn't go half size up with theirs they are also a lower vamp depth which makes them feel looser. also when ordering direct from any company it's a good idea to give them your foot length and joint measurement, unless they are a stock item and not mto.


----------



## jjl5000

shoemaker said:


> B&E don't make for Tricker,
> Were your tricker leather lined with a padded through sock or quilt lined?
> B&E don't do padded through sock so i wouldn't go half size up with theirs they are also a lower vamp depth which makes them feel looser. also when ordering direct from any company it's a good idea to give them your foot length and joint measurement, unless they are a stock item and not mto.


Quite right, my Tricker's are leather lined with a padded through sock. Many thanks for the information!


----------



## shoemaker

Leon said:


> Norton & Son's velvet slippers on eBay at Captain Hogspear's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/Hogspear
> 
> Leon


These are without doubt Bowhill & Elliott


----------



## Brideshead

Brideshead said:


> I love 'em. I currently have two pairs. Tricker's Fleur-de-lys in black velvet with creamy leather lining and Church's stags head Sovereign in wine velvet with black quilted lining. The Church's are my favourite but are not as wearable I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Church's still make this particular design?


Not sure where the pic went?









BTW I have just received for my birthday a pair of Tricker's in black velvet with the feathers (PoW) motif. As depicted in Dr D's post.


----------



## jjl5000

I purchased these Church's in my regular dress shoe size following the advice I received and they are a perfect fit!


----------



## TMMKC

Doctor Damage said:


> Those are f***ing scary pumpkins and would not have been allowed when I was a kid. And that cigarette that the pumpkin is smoking looks sort of "homemade"... <cough, cough>
> 
> DD


Well, they ARE Kennedys after all. What do you expect?


----------



## Duck

When converting US to UK sizes, what is the rule of thumb? I am a size 10D


----------



## shoemaker

*size conversion*

size up and a fitting down,
therefore you would need an english 9E.


----------



## deltoroshoes

*Message from the Founders*

Hello Ask Andy Members-

We would like to thank everyone that continues to support Del Toro with your complements and critiques. We view the message boards regularly to stay in tune with the needs and opinions of our customers. We have received a number of orders from Ask Andy members and are happy to offer the AAAC discount. We appreciate your business and look forward to providing quality shoes at the right price. We are currently updating our production process to provide custom embroidery and new products. We removed the embroidery features from our website but should have them back up within a couple of months.

The "Classic" is still available and ships out within a few days. To obtain the Ask Andy Member discount just enter in "AAAC" in the coupon code section. 
There will be a lot of new and exciting developments for Del Toro, we are excited to share each one with you and are grateful for every customer. 

We will continue to keep Ask Andy members updated each step of the way. If you have any questions please feel free to contact us anytime at [email protected].

All the best,
James & Nathanial 
Founders of Del Toro
www.DelToroShoes.com


----------



## aikon

deltoroshoes said:


> Hello Ask Andy Members-
> 
> We would like to thank everyone that continues to support Del Toro with your complements and critiques. We view the message boards regularly to stay in tune with the needs and opinions of our customers. We have received a number of orders from Ask Andy members and are happy to offer the AAAC discount. We appreciate your business and look forward to providing quality shoes at the right price. We are currently updating our production process to provide custom embroidery and new products. We removed the embroidery features from our website but should have them back up within a couple of months.
> 
> The "Classic" is still available and ships out within a few days. To obtain the Ask Andy Member discount just enter in "AAAC" in the coupon code section.
> There will be a lot of new and exciting developments for Del Toro, we are excited to share each one with you and are grateful for every customer.
> 
> We will continue to keep Ask Andy members updated each step of the way. If you have any questions please feel free to contact us anytime at [email protected].
> 
> All the best,
> James & Nathanial
> Founders of Del Toro
> [URL="https://www.DelToroShoes.com"]www.DelToroShoes.com


Has anyone ordered a monogramed or custom shoe from Deltoro? It looks like their prices have really dropped, classic at $120, monogrammed at $175 and custom at $198, with 10% off for AAAC members. However, there is a 3-6 month wait period, which seems excessive. I'm considerign ordering a pair. Any thoughts?


----------



## donk93953

I'm still waiting for them to get different colors for the shoes....


----------



## kelliw

*G.J.Cleverley Slippers*

G.J.Cleverley has been doing both ready-to-wear and bespoke slippers for years. On their recently trunk shows in America they introduced several new styles of slippers, which looked great. They have started showing off their monograming abilities. They had a seahorse (hand made in silver silk) and a gold skull & cross bones (in gold wire). Daniel Day Lewis was wearing a pair of Cleverley slippers at a recent awards party in Los Angeles, which looked great.

I will take a photo and upload my pair soon to show the forum. Also, Mr. Glasgow showed me their new 2008 dark midnight blue cashmere slipper, which looked AMAZING. I think that will be the next one I order. They felt so soft, but perhaps to luxury to wear on a regular basis.........

Check them out on their next trip........


----------



## The Louche

shoemaker said:


> size up and a fitting down,
> therefore you would need an english 9E.


That's size down and fitting up. Am I confused?


----------



## The Louche

Joe Tradly said:


> Above, is Frank wearing patent leather pumps with bows?
> 
> JB





enecks said:


> It certainly appears that way...





Mark from Plano said:


> Must have been a quick change between scene's on Dean's TV show because if you look closely he's also got a satin stripe up the side of those black trousers. :teacha:


Cheap trivia: Sinatra did a show with Cont Basie and his orchestra at the Sands in 1966 that has been made into a record. A _slammin' _record. During Frank's reparte with the audience he asks "how do you like my Mary Jane's" and references the little bows they have on the instep. He is likely talking about these exact shoes. Frank is the coolest.


----------



## shoemaker

kelliw said:


> G.J.Cleverley has been doing both ready-to-wear and bespoke slippers for years. On their recently trunk shows in America they introduced several new styles of slippers, which looked great. They have started showing off their monograming abilities. They had a seahorse (hand made in silver silk) and a gold skull & cross bones (in gold wire). Daniel Day Lewis was wearing a pair of Cleverley slippers at a recent awards party in Los Angeles, which looked great.
> 
> I will take a photo and upload my pair soon to show the forum. Also, Mr. Glasgow showed me their new 2008 dark midnight blue cashmere slipper, which looked AMAZING. I think that will be the next one I order. They felt so soft, but perhaps to luxury to wear on a regular basis.........
> 
> Check them out on their next trip........


Look forward to seeing the photo's


----------



## Doctor Damage

The Louche said:


> That's size down and fitting up. Am I confused?


What little experience I have with Albert slippers suggest they usually fit much differently than regular shoes. I wear Church's shoes in 10F but Church's slippers in 11.


----------



## shoemaker

Most english stock slippers are made on an E fitting last maybe that's why you had to go a size up if they were'nt mto.


----------



## Doctor Damage

shoemaker said:


> Most english stock slippers are made on an E fitting last maybe that's why you had to go a size up if they were'nt mto.


That's exactly why, as the 10 slipper was really small & narrow.


----------



## shoemaker

Doc,
whatever happened to T.Eaton & Co stores in Canada?


----------



## Wrenkin

shoemaker said:


> Doc,
> whatever happened to T.Eaton & Co stores in Canada?


Slow decline, went bankrupt, bought by Sears, disastrous relaunch, disappeared.


----------



## shoemaker

Wrenkin said:


> Slow decline, went bankrupt, bought by Sears, disastrous relaunch, disappeared.


Sorry to hear that Wrenkin,
Thanks.


----------



## Duck

Just picked up these Mayers a bespoke company from Hong Kong. One of a kind embroidering.

Just in time for the Holiday Formal parties.


----------



## jdbob

*ralph lauren alberts*

Is the consensus that RL slippers are made by EG?


----------



## Doctor Damage

jdbob said:


> Is the consensus that RL slippers are made by EG?


Yes. When I visitied L'Uomo in Montreal back in September, they had EG slippers with thick soles just like street shoes, not the wafer-thin soles usually seen on Albert slippers.

Brooks Brothers slippers are made by Church's.


----------



## jdbob

I'm in Montreal tomorrow, I'll check out uomo


----------



## Doctor Damage

jdbob said:


> I'm in Montreal tomorrow, I'll check out uomo


Make sure to get the address correct (1452 Rue Peel), since there are several stores in the area with almost the same name. They also have the Lobb Lopez...ask to see it (perfection!).


----------



## Carlton-Browne

There is an alternative to bespoke embroidery or monogrammes. Both of my Alberts were plain when bought (one pair from Cleverleys and the other a no-name from John Rushton) but I subsequently had gold wire badges sewn on. These are commonly available from regimental PRI shops but I believe some tailors stock a supply of non-military ones. Here is a picture of one pair and I promise to sort out a photograph of the others.


----------



## jdbob

Would someone be able to post a few pics of worn and used bowhill and elliott slippers? Thanks , really appreciate it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Carlton-Browne said:


> There is an alternative to bespoke embroidery or monogrammes. Both of my Alberts were plain when bought (one pair from Cleverleys and the other a no-name from John Rushton) but I subsequently had gold wire badges sewn on.


Good point. That's exactly what Belgian Shoes does with their slippers.


----------



## shoemaker

Defeat's the object!!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

shoemaker said:


> Defeat's the object!!!


True, but if you get sick of the design you can change it easily!


----------



## shoemaker

Doctor Damage said:


> True, but if you get sick of the design you can change it easily!


True Doc,
But a rolls royce badge on my mini would'nt look right either


----------



## jo3b

Carlton-Browne said:


> There is an alternative to bespoke embroidery or monogrammes. Both of my Alberts were plain when bought (one pair from Cleverleys and the other a no-name from John Rushton) but I subsequently had gold wire badges sewn on. These are commonly available from regimental PRI shops but I believe some tailors stock a supply of non-military ones. Here is a picture of one pair and I promise to sort out a photograph of the others.


Carlton Browne.

Would it be possible to see a close up of how clean this looks? i've been wanting a pair of slippers but the options available are a little too expensive.

this might solve a big problem

thanks in advance!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Topsider said:


> The photo wouldn't paste, but here's a link to a pic of Melissa C. Morris's husband "Chappy" wearing his Alberts with his tux: https://bp0.blogger.com/_JpgLSEqMFfs/Rfd0c32QmoI/AAAAAAAAAKY/6_HBd5SMb0g/s1600-h/IMG_0012.jpg


Sorry, was there a man in that photograph somewhere that I was supposed to notice something on :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Carlton-Browne said:


> There is an alternative to bespoke embroidery or monogrammes. Both of my Alberts were plain when bought (one pair from Cleverleys and the other a no-name from John Rushton) but I subsequently had gold wire badges sewn on. These are commonly available from regimental PRI shops but I believe some tailors stock a supply of non-military ones. Here is a picture of one pair and I promise to sort out a photograph of the others.


But why grenadiers/fusiliers emblems particularly? Did you just like the look of them? Or did you serve in a grenadier/fusilier unit?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Unlike the Albert slipper with a proper sole and heel giving form, I'd like a
pair of the soft heel-less Victorian carpet slippers with Berlin work as shown on this page for mooching around the house. And preferably with similar Berlin work to those shown.


----------



## Clay J

By the way, Stubbs and Wootton is having a rather large sale right now, which I believe is 50% off any pair. There may be a code or something though.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Earl of Ormonde said:


> But why grenadiers/fusiliers emblems particularly? Did you just like the look of them? Or did you serve in a grenadier/fusilier unit?


Wash your mouth out, Sir. I'm a sapper! They are, in fact, RE officer's beret badges. My other set are BD flashes for mess dress - on green velvet.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Carlton-Browne said:


> Wash your mouth out, Sir. I'm a sapper! They are, in fact, RE officer's beret badges. My other set are BD flashes for mess dress - on green velvet.


I know, I know!!!!! Gotcha though!:icon_smile_wink:

The similarity allows for wind-ups

I wound up a Swedish engineer only a couple of months ago in the same way, now an antiques dealer and out of the Swedish army for many years, he'd been sold a British RE bugle from the First World War and I said, "but that's a fusiliers infantry emblem".

He said "What? I thought I'd bought an Engineers bugle?"

I said, laughing, "You did mate, you did"

He said, "You bast......"

Anyway, what unit?

Bleedin' saps:icon_smile_wink:.....We used to have some major Naafi fights with 59 Field Squadron RE, usually when we bumped into them in Bulford Camp, when we came down for exercises from RAF Hullavington...happy days :icon_smile_big:

Best regards

James

ex-II Field Squadron Airborne - RAF Regiment


----------



## jdbob

anyone know who makes the slippers for Rugby? They look quite different to the current rlpl versions.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

jo3b said:


> Carlton Browne.
> 
> Would it be possible to see a close up of how clean this looks?


Hope this helps


----------



## Scoundrel

What if a pair of slippers have cashmere lining (not quilted or leather)? I know, in this thread, it's been that slippers unlined with quilting should be worn with socks, but I'm not sure if the one who said this was taking cashmere into account. Should cashmere lined slippers be worn bare?


----------



## Scoundrel

Can someone please identify the style of these slippers? I won them on eBay recently. The slippers come in a Brooks Brothers plain blue box. From Purple Label. 100% cashmere. Flat suede sole. Noticeable vamp. Does this mean it's an Albert slipper or some sort of hybrid? I believe, on this thread or another slipper related thread, someone mentioned "Berlin" to be a similar style to the Albert.


----------



## shoemaker

When you say (flat suede sole) have they not got a heel?
Can you post side view pic.
Style is an albert.


----------



## shoemaker

See "December acquisitions".


----------



## jo3b

if someone might be able to help.

i've looked over these pages a few times but i haven't found what i'm looking for.

in regards to church's pair, what is the sizing like. i've found my true size 8 to be too snug for pairs made by rugby. does the same hold true for the church's?


thanks in advance for any help


----------



## deltoroshoes

*Del Toro - Newly Crafted Bespoke Albert Slipper*


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

deltoroshoes said:


>


SPAMMER! :devil:


----------



## shoemaker

jo3b said:


> if someone might be able to help.
> 
> i've looked over these pages a few times but i haven't found what i'm looking for.
> 
> in regards to church's pair, what is the sizing like. i've found my true size 8 to be too snug for pairs made by rugby. does the same hold true for the church's?
> 
> thanks in advance for any help


Are you refering to R.L. rugby label?


----------



## CurlyMike

How is the sizing on the Del Toros?


----------



## eagle2250

^^the pair I received ran true to size.


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:


> ^^the pair I received ran true to size.


Do you like them? If ordering to Canada was easier I'd buy two or three extra pairs and just wear the hell out of the things. Great everyday loafers.


----------



## Paul Allen

*Ferragamo Prince Albert*

Does anyone know anything about the Prince Albert slippers that Ferragamo sells called the Riserva? https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/295289...-5619-DE11-B0EA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

Are these made by another company and rebranded? Do you think they would run true to size? Thanks for your help


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

At first I thought they were a bit tacky, but I kinda like them now..


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is the Casely-Hayford "Bentley" quilted Albert slipper. Kind of a reversed thing.

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/caselyhayfordbentleygre.jpg/https://img519.imageshack.us/i/caselyhayfordbentleygre.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's Sovereign (these have a unique shape, quite unlike other brands).

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/chsovr.jpg/


----------



## Icehawk

Where can you buy Church's or Tricker's? They aren't listed on either company's websites nor Pediwear for example. Does Church's even do a plain toe?

Who makes the widest ones? I tried on some Del Toros and they were a bit too narrow.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Icehawk said:


> Where can you buy Church's or Tricker's? They aren't listed on either company's websites nor Pediwear for example.


The Church's Sovereign is listed on their site, but under "evening shoes" not "slippers". Go figure. Anyway, Herring Shoes (in the UK) is probably your best bet for ordering as they are very professional and will be able to advise you on sizes.

I cannot offers comments on Tricker's.



> Does Church's even do a plain toe?


Yes, I have a pair. Actually, I wanted the ones with the crown but when they arrived it was the plain black velvet. The trick is the style number:
300 for the black (plain)
300E for the black (with crown)

Keep in mind those codes may have changed since I ordered (which was 2 years ago).



> Who makes the widest ones? I tried on some Del Toros and they were a bit too narrow.


I am going to stick my neck out and say the Church's are the widest in RTW, however various firms do MTM in which you can get wider widths (check this and other threads for names). Unfortunately all albert slippers, unless you get bespoke, seem to have narrow toe boxes so if "toe claustraphobia" is a problem for you then you might want to rethink this style of slipper, unless as I said you can afford bespoke or can work with a MTM company.


----------



## shoemaker

Icehawk said:


> Where can you buy Church's or Tricker's? They aren't listed on either company's websites nor Pediwear for example. Does Church's even do a plain toe?
> 
> Who makes the widest ones? I tried on some Del Toros and they were a bit too narrow.


Tricker's slippers are in their catalogue, give them a ring on +44 01604 630595 and ask them where your nearest stockist is, or request a catalogue. :icon_smile:


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thanks, Doctor, for a great thread. I'm ready to make my purchase now.


----------



## 10gallonhat

I'm thinking about purchasing my first pair of slippers and was wondering if there are certain things I should look for to determine the quality, or if it's mainly just to buy the design you like? I like these from Stubbs a lot:










but $400 is a little pricey, and I'd rather have something with quilted lining so I can wear it at home. Broadland Slippers has a similar design for $180: (top row, second from the right). I'm thinking it shouldn't be too hard to find things to wear them with, black suits, khakis and a blazer, whatever.

What do you think?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Just a thought but, for something worn as infrequently as we might assume velvet slippers might be worn, think "Del Toro!" Reasonably priced and, for the price, they compare remarkably well with the more expensive options...and I believe they can still be purchased through a banner on the AAAC preferred merchants page!


----------



## snakeroot

Of course one can also save a bit of dosh by going pre-owned, especially if one's initials are BLM.


----------



## JakeLA

H&M. $29.95. Quilted lining, leather sole.


----------



## Claybuster

Got these a couple months ago:








Ordered these last week:


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ Church's slippers have a much nicer shape than any other albert slippers, in my opinion. Do they still make them with quilted linings? I have some with a cloth lining, and it's not as nice as quilted nylon or satin (more like sateen).


----------



## Ματθαῖος

I'm now subscribed to this thread!

The red lined, crested ones at Brooks Brothers seem to be Church's, correct?

The ones without a crest have a black lining. Are they also Church's?

Is BB a good way to go in the USA?

Or: where can I go in London to get a MTM pair?

Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## Ματθαῖος

On a little more research, I think both BB slippers are made by Peal & Co.


----------



## Orgetorix

Welcome, Matthaios!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ματθαῖος said:


> The red lined, crested ones at Brooks Brothers seem to be Church's, correct?
> 
> The ones without a crest have a black lining. Are they also Church's?


Look at the overhead views on the website and take a look at the toe box in particular. Church's are the only albert slippers out there which have longer, slightly chisel toes with the crest positioned relatively high on the instep (where the snaffle bit would be on bit loafers). Every other brand out there does short, pointy toes with oversized crests positioned low on the vamp.


> ...where can I go in London to get a MTM pair?


There are a couple of companies in the UK who do this, but I don't have them at my fingertips. Read this thread from beginning to end.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

I'm so keen on these. I'm waiting for the Brooks Brothers semi annual to finally get a pair. My dad calls these "Hollywood Shoes" and my mom calls them "gay".


----------



## Doctor Damage

somepeoplecallmemaurice said:


> I'm so keen on these. I'm waiting for the Brooks Brothers semi annual to finally get a pair.


Why not just buy them now at full price? That way you'll be sure of getting the style you want, in the size you need.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Wow that Vig Link really adds a certain something


----------



## Ματθαῖος

leisureclass said:


> ^^ Wow that Vig Link really adds a certain something


His mother didn't call _his_ slippers "gay" and get away with it!


----------



## fried okra

Is the Del Toro offer still available to forum members?


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Bump.

I still want a pair.

I can't decide between Church's, Del Torro with some custom flair, or Brooks Brothers for far less. Or now something crazy from iShoes.

Matthew


----------



## Claybuster

Ματθαῖος said:


> Bump.
> 
> I still want a pair.
> 
> I can't decide between Church's, Del Torro with some custom flair, or Brooks Brothers for far less. Or now something crazy from iShoes.
> 
> Matthew


I have two pair of the Brooks Brothers slippers, one plain and one with the sovereign crown. I love them. I am getting another pair in a couple of weeks from a British company called Bow-Tie with the skull and cross sabres. They are very reasonable at $285.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I like the plain Alberts by BB. They're a great place to start. 

Looks like the price went up $50 since I picked mine up in the spring.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I like the plain Alberts by BB. They're a great place to start.
> 
> Looks like the price went up $50 since I picked mine up in the spring.


Yes they did go up by $50. They're less of a bargain now.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ματθαῖος said:


> I can't decide between Church's, Del Torro with some custom flair, or Brooks Brothers for far less. Or now something crazy from iShoes.





Ματθαῖος said:


> Yes they did go up by $50. They're less of a bargain now.


If you can't decide, then the universe will decide for you.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Doctor Damage said:


> If you can't decide, then the universe will decide for you.


Right you are!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Does anybody own a pair of the RL Collis? How's the fit?


----------



## Tilton

I don't think I would like the look of plain albert slippers (no embroidery) worn with casual clothing. Anyone have a picture?

On another note, I never ended up buying any this season. Oh well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Tilton said:


> I don't think I would like the look of plain albert slippers (no embroidery) worn with casual clothing. Anyone have a picture?


Unremarkable, as well as a little stuffy this time of year.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

....at home, during the winter months is just about the only times mine are worn!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB has some cool new patterns. Although $50 more expensive than last season, still considerably less expensive than S&W, DT, or RL.




























With all those 40% off single use coupons going out, you won't find a lower price until after Christmas. Even then common sizes and a good discount aren't guaranteed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

The plain alberts now come in burgundy and bottle green as well.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Bottle green looks great. And I could use it in a variety of situations.


----------



## Claybuster

My latest additions from James Davis from the Bow-Tie shoe company:


----------



## Claybuster

These are my other slippers. The first and third pairs are BB and the middle pair is Magnanni.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

I finally bit the bullet and got black ones (no insignias) from Brooks Brothers.

They weren't in my local store, which is a not-very-nice store, so they should arrive in a few days.

Matthew


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Ματθαῖος said:


> I finally bit the bullet and got black ones (no insignias) from Brooks Brothers.


You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Reuben

Hey gents, I picked up a pair of (almost certainly) fake Gucci Alberts at the thrift store, but the construction and materials seem much, much greater than your typical street-corner or flea market fake. Anyone care to weigh in on their origin and quality? Pictures below (sorry for the size!):


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Whether fake or not, enjoy those Gucci's!

I bought a pair of BB black velvet slippers. They don't fit. Whatever the part of my foot is where the metatarsals rise up to the cuneiforms rises too high.

The tongue looked like it was sticking straight up. 

So back the pair goes. I do have a lovely pair of Ferragamo black patent leather slippers for formal wear. But I really wanted to like the Alber slippers.

Does another brand of Albert slipper accommodate a high top of the foot?

Matthew


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ματθαῖος said:


> Does another brand of Albert slipper accommodate a high top of the foot?


I have no idea of any brands, but I have noticed that virtually all Albert slippers have short narrow toe boxes, which is pretty much how the British do slippers and loafers for some reason. I don't like it either. I suspect you may simply have to move on to another type of shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Reuben said:


> Hey gents, I picked up a pair of (almost certainly) fake Gucci Alberts at the thrift store, but the construction and materials seem much, much greater than your typical street-corner or flea market fake. Anyone care to weigh in on their origin and quality? Pictures below (sorry for the size!):


Message sent, but I will comment here: I've never seen Gucci Albert slippers from years of watching e-Bay but that doesn't mean they never existed and they don't make them from time to time. The monogram and crest suggest a custom pair made for a customer, or something sold by a retail store with K.A. in the name. In any case, if they fit and they're solidly made, then wear them!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Ματθαῖος said:


> I bought a pair of BB black velvet slippers. They don't fit.


That's a bummer. I sized up 1/2 and it fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Dieu et les Dames said:


> That's a bummer. I sized up 1/2 and it fixed the problem for me.


At 10D, the heel was already slightly loose. A size up wouldn't work.

Oh, well...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Additional photos of the alberts Reuben was kind enough to part with



Dieu et les Dames said:


> If you look closely, you can kind of see a 3-toed sloth on the footbed crest. Other interpretations are welcome.


----------



## Literide

Ματθαῖος said:


> Whether fake or not, enjoy those Gucci's!
> 
> I bought a pair of BB black velvet slippers. They don't fit. Whatever the part of my foot is where the metatarsals rise up to the cuneiforms rises too high.
> 
> The tongue looked like it was sticking straight up.
> 
> So back the pair goes. I do have a lovely pair of Ferragamo black patent leather slippers for formal wear. But I really wanted to like the Alber slippers.
> 
> Does another brand of Albert slipper accommodate a high top of the foot?
> 
> Matthew


C&J work well with a high foot. Be sure to get sized in person at one of their stores, I have found them a little tricky. "My" size is too tight on the toes, going up 1/2 feel fine till I walk and they my heels come out of them. I have made them work with those adhesive heel pads. My foot is probably a bit on the trim size though I take a regular width shoe. Going one letter narrower does not work for me.

Brook (Church's) and S&W 11Ds work perfectly for me


----------



## Literide

Ματθαῖος said:


> On a little more research, I think both BB slippers are made by Peal & Co.


Peal was once a great Northampton shoemaker, now just a brand name owned by BB that they private label shoes sourced from various English makers.


----------



## Literide

*Others*

Does anybody have experience with these;

https://smytheanddigby.com/

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?...,p_4:Angel+Cola&sort=relevance-fs-browse-rank

Both sell on Amazon

I am in the market for a green pair. The green one at BB has no emblem, but does have quilted lining, unlike those sold at Church's. The current Church's offerings also seem to be rather iridescent.

I would love to get the green BBs with either a stag head or fox head, but neither Church or BB offers custom orders. B&E (C&J and S&H) don't work well for me size wise. EGs would be great but just too expensive. S&W also rather expensive for what they are, particularly custom.

I may just settle for these:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I1MONG...UTF8&colid=1I4AAXBE7MPSH&coliid=I6KGWUY99TIRL


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Another new kid on the block. I can't speak for quality, just that I noticed they exist.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Literide said:


> Does anybody have experience with these;
> 
> https://smytheanddigby.com/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?...,p_4:Angel+Cola&sort=relevance-fs-browse-rank
> 
> Both sell on Amazon
> 
> I am in the market for a green pair. The green one at BB has no emblem, but does have quilted lining, unlike those sold at Church's. The current Church's offerings also seem to be rather iridescent.
> 
> I would love to get the green BBs with either a stag head or fox head, but neither Church or BB offers custom orders. B&E (C&J and S&H) don't work well for me size wise. EGs would be great but just too expensive. S&W also rather expensive for what they are, particularly custom.
> 
> I may just settle for these:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I1MONG...UTF8&colid=1I4AAXBE7MPSH&coliid=I6KGWUY99TIRL


Literide,

Have you considered Shipton & Heneage or Broadlands?

https://www.shipton-usa.com/stag-motif-velvet-albert-slipper.html

The certainly do the stag head in green velvet.

Tom


----------



## Literide

Tom Buchanan said:


> Literide,
> 
> Have you considered Shipton & Heneage or Broadlands?
> 
> https://www.shipton-usa.com/stag-motif-velvet-albert-slipper.html
> 
> The certainly do the stag head in green velvet.
> 
> Tom


They are C&J/B&E, tough fit for mr


----------



## Pentheos

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Another new kid on the block. I can't speak for quality, just that I noticed they exist.


D width only.


----------



## Literide

Anybody comes across a pair of these in US 10.5 or 11, I want them

https://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2012...r-product-1-5058602-975346154_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Literide said:


> Anybody comes across a pair of these in US 10.5 or 11, I want them
> 
> https://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2012...r-product-1-5058602-975346154_large_flex.jpeg


I see them on ebay now and again.


----------



## Literide

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I see them on ebay now and again.


in Men's sizes? some guy has been flogging 7s and 8s for about 2 years.. Not too many 12 year boys interested in that sort of thing I guess.


----------



## Claybuster

Got these from BB last week.






They are JP Crickets.


----------



## pleasehelp

Is this one of those clothing items that is specific to a particular region? I've seen these in stores, but I can't imagine anyone wearing them at an event that I've attended (although that may be an indication that I don't attend particularly fashionable events).


----------



## Claybuster

pleasehelp said:


> Is this one of those clothing items that is specific to a particular region? I've seen these in stores, but I can't imagine anyone wearing them at an event that I've attended (although that may be an indication that I don't attend particularly fashionable events).


No, I don't believe Albert Slippers are specific to any particular region or fashionable event in my opinion. Albert Slippers, i.e. velvet slippers, are probably in the category of either one loves them or one hates them. I seldom go to what one would call a fashionable event, but I wear my Alberts almost everywhere. As I am responding to this thread, I am sitting in a Barnes and Noble in Memphis, TN wearing my BOW-TIE Skull and Cross Sabre black velvet slippers with Tommy Bahama silk trousers and a Brooks Brothers polo.

I don't mean to come across as rude, but if a man is going to wear this type of shoe outside the home, he has to wear them boldly and not sheepishly. Be prepared for possible comments and looks, but that doesn't bother me at all. Having said that, though, I have never received a negative comment about any of my 8 pairs. Again, they may not be for everyone, but then again, what is?


----------



## Bernie Zack

Great Calves on the young lady.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Claybuster said:


> ... my 8 pairs.


A group shot is kindly requested


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ferragamo Albert slippers which I saw yesterday in Toronto. Damned expensive, but they have a lovely shape compared to most Albert slippers which are often kind of blobby.

https://postimg.org/image/gyaun5tpj/


----------



## Claybuster

Michael, as per requested, here is the group shot of my Albert Slippers. Sorry it took so long to respond.
Top row from left to right: Brooks Brothers Sovereign Crown, BOW-TIE Leather Simpson, Magnanni Dorio (I added the crests), Brooks Brothers Plain Black, BOW-TIE Skull & Cross-Sabres.

Bottom row from left to right: BOW-TIE Skull & Cross-Sabres, JP Crickets American Eagle Crest (purchased these from Brooks Brothers), BOW-TIE Fleur-De-Lis, BOW-TIE Shield Crest.

Yes, I know there are two pairs of green skull and cross-sabres. I liked them so much that I purchased the two pairs they had in stock.

Danny


----------



## Doctor Damage

Claybuster said:


> Yes, I know there are two pairs of green skull and cross-sabres. I liked them so much that I purchased the two pairs they had in stock.


Smart man!

You have a most excellent collection, by the way.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Claybuster said:


> Michael, as per requested, here is the group shot of my Albert Slippers. Sorry it took so long to respond.


About darn time Danny! You have a great collection, without question. How do you like the Bow-Te brand? Do they fit true to size?


----------



## LordSmoke

This has to be some of the most ridiculous footwear ever designed, of limited, if any, practical utility or value...

...he says after spending half an hour on the Smythe and Digby site building some in red velvet with violet lining and a gold skull and crossbones...and thinking, one really needs more than one color/emblem options in one's collection...and well, $250 really isn't that bad.:great:

No, I didn't order, but the shoes are now haunting me.


----------



## sonnhorn

Damn you, I said damn you! This thread made me buy a pair of Albert slippers. Now I just have to wait 8-10 weeks. That is the "damn you" part of it. 

I bought them from Shipton & Heneage. Plain navy velvet with red lining.


----------



## Claybuster

Doctor Damage said:


> Smart man!
> 
> You have a most excellent collection, by the way.


Thank you, good doctor!


----------



## Claybuster

Dieu et les Dames said:


> About darn time Danny! You have a great collection, without question. How do you like the Bow-Te brand? Do they fit true to size?


Thank you, Michael. As for the Bow-Tie brand, I love them. I have never had any problems with their shoes. And yes, I have found that they do fit true to size. Of course, one has to convert the UK size to US. I was told by the Bow-Tie folks that pretty soon their shoes can be purchased from their website. They have a lot of different choices.


----------



## Claybuster

LordSmoke said:


> No, I didn't order, but the shoes are now haunting me.


Just give in and come over to the dark side:cool2:


----------



## Claybuster

sonnhorn said:


> Damn you, I said damn you! This thread made me buy a pair of Albert slippers. Now I just have to wait 8-10 weeks. That is the "damn you" part of it.
> 
> I bought them from Shipton & Heneage. Plain navy velvet with red lining.


:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## LordSmoke

Claybuster said:


> Just give in and come over to the dark side:cool2:


This is in the category of total extravagance, and so awaits funding and is in competition with a Hamilton 992 pocket watch. But until both issues are resolved, a question...

It seems a distinguishing characteristic of this class of footwear is a leather sole, and I have seen some adverts mentioning "hard leather sole". What are the soles like? Will I be clacking around on my hardwood floors or padding about and softly sliding along?

I am currently under consideration to chair my department. I don't particularly want the position, but I if I am offered and accept it, I imagine purchasing a pair of such slippers in Royal Blue or something similar to Papal Red to signify my authoritah! :great:

^^^^ It is with great relief and only the mildest disappointment that I report that I was soundly defeated by my opponent for the nomination. So, I need only shop for one pair of slippers, now. :cofee:


----------



## Claybuster

The soles on all of mine are leather and they feel and wear just like any of my other shoes. The soles on the shoes from Brooks Brothers that I have are not as thick as the ones from Bow-Tie or Magnanni but they hold up just as well for daily use.


----------



## LordSmoke

^^^^ Thanks.

Wondering, now, if I can get a pair by Thanksgiving for my annual "orphan" students dinner. :teacha:


----------



## Claybuster

Some recent outings:


----------



## Claybuster

A couple of others:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's slippers.


----------



## FLMike

Me, at a wedding Saturday....


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ I'm glad you chose the slippers over the high heels, horses for courses, lol


----------



## FLMike

Doctor Damage said:


> ^ I'm glad you chose the slippers over the high heels, horses for courses, lol


I posted those pics over in the "Ode to High Heels" thread.....


----------



## Claybuster

FLCracka said:


> Me, at a wedding Saturday....


Nice:icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've always liked the white sock with low vamp slippers/loafers look.


----------



## wilhelm00

Doctor Damage said:


> I've always liked the white sock with low vamp slippers/loafers look.


How many glasses of cheap bourbon did he pound that night? Good God - find a tailor.


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ I think that jacket fits him extremely well.

- - - - -


----------



## Claybuster

Got these today. BOW-TIE brand Albert Slippers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/59dmep6st/


----------



## FLMike

^He looks like he's wearing women's pants.


----------



## CSG

Wow, that's a hideous look for these.


----------



## Claybuster

Love it!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ed McMahon.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/ourl2o57v/https://postimg.org/image/vf85e8ne3/https://postimg.org/image/qlszn4ga3/https://postimg.org/image/88wzqav6z/


----------



## Doctor Damage

martini slippers! nice


----------



## Mike Petrik

Anyone a size 9.5 regular?
I have an unused pair of Smythe & Digby Albert slippers I'd be happy to ship to a worthy home. They were last year's Christmas gift but wrong size. Never got around to returning and too late now. Please PM me. I'm tied up with certain family responsibilities, but will check messages when I can and will award to first responder. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Literide

Doctor Damage said:


> What is the *Albert Slipper*? The Albert slipper is a house shoe with hard leather sole & heel, usually velvet uppers with quilted synthetic lining, and often an embroidered design on the vamp. Variations included normal leather or cloth lining (not quilted), rubber heel, or a plain vamp with no embroidered decoration. Ostensibly house slippers, Albert slippers have often been used outside the home with tuxedos and formal dress for a bit of flash.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Current manufacturers include:
> 
> - Church's makes their own slippers as in stock items, with or without an embroidered crown, in black, dark blue, or burgundy velvet. These slippers have the highest vamp of any currently available, stretching high on the foot, and have a slight chisel toe shape. These slippers no longer have the quilted lining.
> 
> Bowhill & Elliot - Makes their own slippers by hand and I suspect provides slippers to most other retailers including Shipton & Heneage. These slippers are fairly low vamp and have a rounded toe shape.
> 
> Shipton & Heneage - Shipton likely sells slippers made for them by Bowhill & Elliot but offers them in a dizzying variety of sizes, colours, and materials (including leather uppers and tartans). Custom embroidered designs are possible as are slippers made from customer supplied cloths.
> 
> Stubbs & Wootton - Despite the posh name, Stubbs is a fairly recent fashion shoe sold in the United States (but made in Spain). They are apparently narrow and _certainly_ overpriced.
> 
> Del Toro Shoes - Del Toro is the newest entrant to this market and offers a basic black velvet slipper with quilted lining, rubber heel, and rounded toe. The shoes are sold in the United States and made in Spain. These are probably the least fancy but most robust for use outside the home.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Other retailers include Crockett & Jones (probably selling rebadged Bowhill & Elliot slippers), Edward Green (which supplier some slippers to Ralph Lauren), and . None of these brands are cheap, although the last two offer bespoke.
> 
> From time to time retailers like Brooks Brothers offer Albert slippers.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Time for some photos!
> 
> DocD


I've owned Stubbs, Church's [Brooks], and Shiption
Stubbs fine for what they are but gotten too pricey
Shipton, awkward fit, either loose in heel or tight in toe. Had to go loose in heel and use inserts.
Church's, best looking and fitting, but limited variety, at least via Brooks, Church's NY store and US web site. Anybody know if in the UK they offer more variety in color or motif, and if they do custom?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Literide said:


> I've owned Stubbs, Church's [Brooks], and Shiption
> Stubbs fine for what they are but gotten too pricey
> Shipton, awkward fit, either loose in heel or tight in toe. Had to go loose in heel and use inserts.
> Church's, best looking and fitting, but limited variety, at least via Brooks, Church's NY store and US web site. Anybody know if in the UK they offer more variety in color or motif, and if they do custom?


I don't 'track' this stuff anymore but the last time I looked at the Church's website they only had two versions: plain black and plain black + crown. I suspect BB has the biggest range of styles. I agree with you that they have the better fit, although I find even their heels are still too wide.


----------



## Woofa

So I must admit that a few years of Ask Andy and TOF have expanded my shoe horizons. As my shoe collection has moved up in price and variety, I find myself interested in things I would not have given much thought to just a few years ago (If you would have told me that I would be thinking of a pair of Galway boots in leather and suede I would have thought you crazy.) Albert slippers are the latest things to draw my eye, mainly as a result of this thread.
I have been doing some research but definitely need some expert guidance as I do not feel that my current shoe knowledge is adequate in this regard. Hoping you all (and Dr. Damage) can help move me forward to a happy purchase by the end of the year. My needs are, I think, quite simple. I do not currently own a tuxedo but could certainly imagine buying one in the next few years but doubt it would get more than one or two wears per year. Rather,I am interested in a pair of Alberts more for casual wear around the house as well for extremely casual outings. As an example I feel that they would pair nicely with denim (not the dark denim but regular, lighter shaded 501's,) or perhaps with a nice pair of basic chinos when going to a movie or similar local, casual outing. Part of what has led me here is that while Ilike the idea of suede slip-ons, I currently find myself opposed to tasseled loafers (this could change anytime as I find my tastes in flux.) I love the texture of suede and these look, if anything to take it to the next level from suede.

*Plain or with adornment? *My tastes generally run more towards the plain variety although I have seen a few embroideries here and there which catch my eye.I assume this is just a personal preference.*

Color? *While it would seem obvious that the fallback should be black, I am one of those who generally do not like black shoes (although these have so much texture, I feel they skirt my dislike in that regard.) I would say that my two favorite colors are a muted darker green and a muted darker maroon. Can you really wear a color other than black with a black tuxedo? As an example,Edward Green currently makes only two colors, brown and navy and I just cannot find it in myself to think either of these would match black as well as say maroon. Personally, what I would have loved to find was a nice charcoal grey but I cannot seem to find this at any of the big makers short of custom.

*Lined or unlined? *Is this mainly a question of comfort? I would think I would be wearing socks most if not all of the time. I would be looking for the most comfort possible as these are slippers.

*Where to buy? *It seems that my choices include:

Stubbs and Wootton - Very pricey at $500 and no plain available currently;
Shipton and Heneage - Mid priced at $235 and good plain colors including a nice bottle green which I like and even a decent purple offering;
Bowhill and Elliott - mid priced at 150 pounds and a nice made to order wine color available;
DelToro - expensive at $350 and I don't like the red stripe down the back of the models I see on the website;
Broadland Slippers - cheaper at 130 pounds with nice color options although I am unclear if these can be ordered;
Edward Green - expensive at $460 but of course they are Edward Greens and I trust these more than anything else in a similar price range. However, only two color options is an issue for me.
Brooks Brothers - I assume rebranded one of the above but maybe an option especially on sale.

I have built my current shoe collection via secondhand on TOF or EBAY but I am unclear that I would go that route with a slipper although EBAY does not have agreat selection of used anyway.

Please let me know your thoughts and experiences with these companies. This is not a rush deal for me.I will also need help with sizing as I get closer to picking a brand as my understanding is these actually run small.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Albert slippers by JP Crickets, Princeton. No doubt very pricey. I like that tassel loafer version, which although not 'correct' for an Albert slipper, is a nice minimalist compromise between a velvet slipper and a tassel loafer.

https://postimg.org/image/rdp4t3xl1/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's some vintage EG, presumably custom made. I particularly like the asymmetric shape, although those toes boxes are a bit long for my tastes.

https://postimg.org/image/r27ogch51/ https://postimg.org/image/lfbbivemd/ https://postimg.org/image/i9qpsnw05/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's another pair from EG, much different shape.

https://postimg.org/image/3rtiko4p1/ https://postimg.org/image/wiqcaqait/ https://postimg.org/image/4wnkq1r5x/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Lobb.

https://postimg.org/image/am3tacxc5/ https://postimg.org/image/6r50lj3k5/ https://postimg.org/image/7hxqrb5xh/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Woofa said:


> *Plain or with adornment? *My tastes generally run more towards the plain variety although I have seen a few embroideries here and there which catch my eye.I assume this is just a personal preference.
> 
> *Color? *While it would seem obvious that the fallback should be black, I am one of those who generally do not like black shoes (although these have so much texture, I feel they skirt my dislike in that regard.) I would say that my two favorite colors are a muted darker green and a muted darker maroon. Can you really wear a color other than black with a black tuxedo? As an example,Edward Green currently makes only two colors, brown and navy and I just cannot find it in myself to think either of these would match black as well as say maroon. Personally, what I would have loved to find was a nice charcoal grey but I cannot seem to find this at any of the big makers short of custom.



I'm with you on plain, plain black in particular. I have a pair of the original Del Toro's in plain black and they can be worn with most things. I think they look best with grey flannels and grey socks, with a blazer, but they can be worn with other colour pants as long as the socks are contrasting the black velvet.



> *Lined or unlined? *Is this mainly a question of comfort? I would think I would be wearing socks most if not all of the time. I would be looking for the most comfort possible as these are slippers.



I have never seen unlined velvet slippers, since the velvet is not 'heavy' enough to keep a shape without a lining and stiffeners.



> *Where to buy? *It seems that my choices include:
> 
> Stubbs and Wootton - Very pricey at $500 and no plain available currently;
> Shipton and Heneage - Mid priced at $235 and good plain colors including a nice bottle green which I like and even a decent purple offering;
> Bowhill and Elliott - mid priced at 150 pounds and a nice made to order wine color available;
> DelToro - expensive at $350 and I don't like the red stripe down the back of the models I see on the website;
> Broadland Slippers - cheaper at 130 pounds with nice color options although I am unclear if these can be ordered;
> Edward Green - expensive at $460 but of course they are Edward Greens and I trust these more than anything else in a similar price range. However, only two color options is an issue for me.
> Brooks Brothers - I assume rebranded one of the above but maybe an option especially on sale.



Good summary. I haven't looked at this topic in years, but I'm kinda interested again since I'm 'done' with heavy welted shoes. I find that my most comfortable shoes for walking are my 7 year old Gucci loafers, which are heavier than Albert slippers, but not a heck of a lot, especially the ones with heavier soles like Del Toro and Stubbs/Wootton (which were intended for street use, actually). But the prices of all this sort of things have risen dramatically. I think I paid less than a hundred bucks for my Del Toro's which were among the first sold. (I had a thread on them here somewhere). Check out JP Crickets, but I suspect they'll be in the Stubbs/Wootton price range.


----------



## Woofa

Thank you Dr. JP Crickets start at $365 and really, if I cant find something elsewhere I like at around or under $250 I may just keep looking for a while or save up and get the ones from Edward Green. Maybe a sale will come up somewhere over the fall. I will keep you in the loop and thanks.


----------



## orange fury

Woofa said:


> So I must admit that a few years of Ask Andy and TOF have expanded my shoe horizons. As my shoe collection has moved up in price and variety, I find myself interested in things I would not have given much thought to just a few years ago (If you would have told me that I would be thinking of a pair of Galway boots in leather and suede I would have thought you crazy.) Albert slippers are the latest things to draw my eye, mainly as a result of this thread.
> I have been doing some research but definitely need some expert guidance as I do not feel that my current shoe knowledge is adequate in this regard. Hoping you all (and Dr. Damage) can help move me forward to a happy purchase by the end of the year. My needs are, I think, quite simple. I do not currently own a tuxedo but could certainly imagine buying one in the next few years but doubt it would get more than one or two wears per year. Rather,I am interested in a pair of Alberts more for casual wear around the house as well for extremely casual outings. As an example I feel that they would pair nicely with denim (not the dark denim but regular, lighter shaded 501's,) or perhaps with a nice pair of basic chinos when going to a movie or similar local, casual outing. Part of what has led me here is that while Ilike the idea of suede slip-ons, I currently find myself opposed to tasseled loafers (this could change anytime as I find my tastes in flux.) I love the texture of suede and these look, if anything to take it to the next level from suede.



*



Plain or with adornment?

Click to expand...

*


> My tastes generally run more towards the plain variety although I have seen a few embroideries here and there which catch my eye.I assume this is just a personal preference.



Personally, i prefer with adornment because I find them more interesting, but like you said, it's ultimately up to personal preference

*



Color?

Click to expand...

*


> While it would seem obvious that the fallback should be black, I am one of those who generally do not like black shoes (although these have so much texture, I feel they skirt my dislike in that regard.) I would say that my two favorite colors are a muted darker green and a muted darker maroon. Can you really wear a color other than black with a black tuxedo? As an example,Edward Green currently makes only two colors, brown and navy and I just cannot find it in myself to think either of these would match black as well as say maroon. Personally, what I would have loved to find was a nice charcoal grey but I cannot seem to find this at any of the big makers short of custom.



Again, personal preference. I am usually not a fan of black shoes (I only have 3 pairs in my collection), but I have a pair of the black Brooks Brothers with the crown incoming. They'll primarily get worn with gray flannels.

*



Lined or unlined?

Click to expand...

*


> Is this mainly a question of comfort? I would think I would be wearing socks most if not all of the time. I would be looking for the most comfort possible as these are slippers.



Lined is much more comfortable, and they're slippers- they're supposed to be ridiculously comfortable.

*



Where to buy?

Click to expand...

*


> It seems that my choices include:
> 
> Stubbs and Wootton - Very pricey at $500 and no plain available currently;
> Shipton and Heneage - Mid priced at $235 and good plain colors including a nice bottle green which I like and even a decent purple offering;
> Bowhill and Elliott - mid priced at 150 pounds and a nice made to order wine color available;
> DelToro - expensive at $350 and I don't like the red stripe down the back of the models I see on the website;
> Broadland Slippers - cheaper at 130 pounds with nice color options although I am unclear if these can be ordered;
> Edward Green - expensive at $460 but of course they are Edward Greens and I trust these more than anything else in a similar price range. However, only two color options is an issue for me.
> Brooks Brothers - I assume rebranded one of the above but maybe an option especially on sale.
> 
> I have built my current shoe collection via secondhand on TOF or EBAY but I am unclear that I would go that route with a slipper although EBAY does not have agreat selection of used anyway.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and experiences with these companies. This is not a rush deal for me.I will also need help with sizing as I get closer to picking a brand as my understanding is these actually run small.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I only have experience with Brooks Brothers- this is my current pair (in their tartan):









This was my original pair of Brooks Brothers (I think just rebranded Church's Soverigns?):









Both are incredibly comfortable, but I ran into issues with the black ones. I ordered two pairs of them last year, and the velvet was pretty messed up on the toes of each (you can't see it in this pic, but it looked like the velvet was over-stretched), so both got returned. I started getting the itch to own a pair of these again recently, so I have some coming in the next few weeks.

If you're not in a rush, I would hold off until Brooks runs a sale that you can combine with a coupon (typically closer to the holidays). I think my tartan ones cost around $130 after discounts, which was a phenomenal deal.

Edit 1: as an aside, does anyone (ahem DoctorDamage) know who makes the Brooks Tartan slippers? They're branded as Peal & Co like all their other slippers, but have a different toe shape than what I assume to be the rebranded Church's.

Edit 2: does anyone know where/how to get custom embroidery done on a pair of slippers? I found a plain pair in my alma mater's colors that I would love to have the crest embroidered on.


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Doctor Damage




----------

